# Jesse ate part of a dead fish.....will she be okay?



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Is her energy normal? Are her gums pink? Is she peeing and pooping? If all those things are fine I'd say a pohne call to the vet would be fine for now. I would not feed her for awhile. Depends on if she throws up again. Give the poor baby an ear scratch for me.

We go to the river all the time and I'm surprised neither of mine have become sick from eating a dead fish.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess I would be moping around too, if I ate what she ate. Most likely the 2 big piles you found took care of whatever portion she had eaten. If it were me, I would just feed her a light meal of maybe rice and chicken. If I didn't have any chicken, maybe a scrambled egg with a little cottage cheese mixed into the rice. Feed a couple of smaller meals instead of one large one. If she keeps it all down, then just watch to make sure she is drinking, peeing, etc.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I think Our3dogs had a good point, I'd feel pretty crappy too. Just go slow and watch her.


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies - I hate seeing her so miserable (even if it is her own fault!!), but we have been through this a couple of times before after she's eaten things at the beach/park. We are still working on a reliable "give it" command - she will give up anything except dead animals!! I just caught her stalking and trying to eat some sort of bug in the bathroom, so apparently she hasn't learnt her lesson. Abbydabbydo, I will definitely pass on an ear scratch - she's been spoilt with lots of cuddles and belly rubs already this morning!

Her energy is lower than normal (she's not hassling me for her morning walk), gums are pink, just pooped (not runny or loose at all), haven't seen her drink anything yet. Hopefully you're right and the vomiting during the night got most of it out of her system. I might wait an hour or so and then feed her a little bit of chicken and rice and see how she goes. 

I am amazed that this always seems to happen over the weekend when vets are closed!! Would rather avoid a trip to the emergency vet if possible (although I am thankful there is one close by if needed)


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree - I am generally moping around as well when I am not feeling great!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

The one type of dead fish (old or otherwise) I know of to be dangerous is salmon. The old timers used to feed a salmon to a puppy. If it survived it was immune, if it didn't - on to the next puppy . Thank heavens this doesn't happen anymore (I hope!)

Nevertheless, if your dog eats a dead salmon - go immediately to the vet or evet. The dangerous part is the nervous system in the fish's spine.


----------



## showlace (Dec 25, 2009)

First of all I would call a vet and not try and diagnose your pup on this fourum, god forbid you wait and something happens.. Lost of smart people here, but most are not vets.
ANYWAY, I think any rotten fish is going to make your dog sick just as it would a human.. I don't think it will kill you though.. Keep an eye on her, and make sure she drinks.. put some sort of mark in the water bowl so you know she has.. She needs to hydrate after vomiting, that is quite important.. Keep us posted!


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Firstly, I agree Showlace that a call to the vet is in order when unsure, but I do tend to be a bit of a worrier at minor things so just wanted to get some advice before making up my mind (my husband and my parents both wanted to "wait it out" but I need to feel like I am doing something to fix it!!). Here's the update:

I waited a couple of hours and tried to give her some food, but she refused it. That's the first time I have ever seen her refuse to take food from me, even when she has been sick, and it completely freaked me out!! So, a phone call to the vet was in order and they suggested basically the same things as everyone here. Get her drinking small amounts frequently, let her rest, give her stomach a rest for the day and try some more chicken and rice in the evening - probably no need to bring her to the emergency vet unless she deteriorates. Booklady mentioned salmon is bad for dogs, but the vet was mainly concerned it might be a puffer fish (I don't know if that's what they are really called, but are the one's that puff up when threatened). I couldn't tell what type it was because it was so decomposed so they suggested just keeping an eye on her.

It's now morning here and Jesse seems much happier today than yesterday. She slept almost the entire day yesterday, but did manage to keep a little bit of rice and chicken down last night and again this morning. She actually seemed better after going to the toilet last night, so I think that might have helped passed whatever was left in her system. I have left her with my parents today so they can watch her as I had to go out, but I think she will be just fine. I just wish she could associate eating the fish with her being sick so she won't do it again!! 

So, all is good here for now. Thanks again for advice everyone!!


----------

